# Widget Apple Music Vide



## aw3rty92 (5 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir,

Le problème est très simple: ma musique écoutée récemment ne s'affiche pas sur le widget dédié. J'ai supprimé puis réinstallé l'application, redémarré mon iPhone, rien n'y fait... Je précise que je possède un iPhone 11 avec la dernière version iOS 13.

Ci-joint une capture d'écran.

Merci par avance de votre aide !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

L'application musique possède de la musique ?


----------



## aw3rty92 (5 Décembre 2019)

Bien sûr, par contre elle n'est pas téléchargée.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

aw3rty92 a dit:


> Bien sûr, par contre elle n'est pas téléchargée.


Pas Téléchargée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Décembre 2019)

Dans la bibliothèque mais pas en local sur l'iPhone


----------



## aw3rty92 (5 Décembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Dans la bibliothèque mais pas en local sur l'iPhone



exactement


----------



## aw3rty92 (5 Décembre 2019)

de toute façon je viens de la télécharger ça ne change rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Décembre 2019)

Ne faut-il pas attendre un peu la première fois ?


----------



## aw3rty92 (6 Décembre 2019)

ben ça fait deux jours quand même... je fais finir par me résigner à réinstaller mon iPhone...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Décembre 2019)

J’aurais dit peut-être 24h max, donc 2 jours... Tu peux oublier mon idée, ce n’est pas la bonne piste


----------



## aw3rty92 (6 Décembre 2019)

Bon j'ai craqué. J'ai tout réinstallé à partir de zéro.

Devinez quoi, toujours le même problème !

C'est très gênant pour moi car je me sers beaucoup des widgets...

Je vais aller voir en Apple Store pour voir s'ils peuvent faire quelque chose mais en attendant si quelqu'un trouve une astuce je vous serais très reconnaissant !


----------



## angealexiel (8 Décembre 2019)

Je vient de faire une recherche sur google car il m.arrive la meme chose depuis que les widgets existe de memoire sur mon iphone X et maintenant sur mon ipad pro tout neuf le widget n.est pas vide mais par exemple sur iphone il affiche 2 albums  que j.ecoute rarement  et sur ipad depuis une restauration iCloud de l’iphone X il m.affiche l.un des 2 qui est deja sur le widget de l"iphone X 
je viudrais juste comprendre un truc ´ ce widget est pas sensé afficher les derniers artworks de
 musique qu´on a lu ? 
merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Décembre 2019)

C'est bien ça, il affiche les miniatures de tes playlists/albums que tu as récemment écouté. Si tu cliques dessus, ça relance depuis le début.


----------



## angealexiel (9 Décembre 2019)

bah bizzarement moi il ne fait pas cela du tout, j'ai beau ecouter d'autres albums , il m'affiche toujours la même chose...
je precise que je suis pas abonné apple music , c'est peut être pour cela...
peu être que ce widget est fait pour apple music, même si les 2 albums qui appraissent en permanence dessus chez moi sont des rips de CD ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Décembre 2019)

Je suis effectivement abonné...
Par contre c’est aussi lié à l’appareil sur lequel tu écoutes


----------



## angealexiel (9 Décembre 2019)

@ecatomb, admettons que tu lance 2 ou 3 zik d'albums differents, tu va les retrouver dans le widget assez vite ? car je capte pas pour quelles raisons ca marche pas sur mon ipad pro ni mon iphone X...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Décembre 2019)

7 pistes d’un album, il apparaît dans le widget...

[edit] En fait, après une seule piste l’album apparaît


----------



## angealexiel (10 Décembre 2019)

Merci je vais faire quelques test pour voir d'ou cela peut venir... 
bizzarement sur l'ipad pro il ma ajouter un albuml dans le widget dont j'ai lu une piste... mais pas sur le X... allez comprendre ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Décembre 2019)

C’est indépendant, tu ne verras que les albums écoutés sur l’appareil, pas ceux sur le compte.
Je n’ai quasi rien sur le widget de l’iPad car je n’écoute pas avec


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2020)

aw3rty92 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Le problème est très simple: ma musique écoutée récemment ne s'affiche pas sur le widget dédié. J'ai supprimé puis réinstallé l'application, redémarré mon iPhone, rien n'y fait... Je précise que je possède un iPhone 11 avec la dernière version iOS 13.
> 
> ...



*Note de la modération: Inutile de créer plusieurs topics pour un mème problème*


----------



## aw3rty92 (8 Janvier 2020)

Bon apparemment le support Apple a eu vent de problèmes similaires (enfin!)

j'attends la prochaine mise à jour d'ios ou une solution venant de vous ;-)


----------



## aw3rty92 (8 Janvier 2020)

Personne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Janvier 2020)

Si tu ne l’as pas déjà fait: arrêt-relance de ton appareil.
Voir reset ? Mais en faire un pour ça...

Sinon pas d’idée.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

Il faut attendre la mise a jour de l'iOS


----------

